# Coffee Master Royal Vienna Balance Coffee Maker



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Saw this a while ago but seen it again and am intrigued by it. Looks like a fascinating bit of kit and tempted to have a go. Don't know much about these, any thoughts??


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Great theatre. Works on same principle as syphon brewing. Have doubts it is as controllable as, say, a Hario syphon heatwise.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

I wonder if it's the theatre that captivates me. I love my syphon, the theatre and more importantly the coffee.

This looks great but I don't need it? Maybe one for the future?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

For the price of a Royal Vienna, you're in Hario's Sommelier territory - down from £200 to under £120 currently on Amazon. Much classier than the standard Hario syphon. Glass bowl is individually hand blown. Comes with cloth and steel mesh filters. Classic Cona is another retro work of art and under £100. More challenging to get consistent extractions but the wow factor is a winner.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

The Hario does look good, but not much different to what I already have. Good review too!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hario promo





 is wonderfully tongue in cheek.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

I did see that. Looks like a nice bit of kit.


----------

